# Distance Learning



## ProtestantBankie (Oct 29, 2014)

I've recently been accepted to begin a distance learning Diploma in Theology, I am an undertaking this purely for recreational reasons and to increase my knowledge of my Saviour to keep my love from growing lukewarm. 

I completed an MA (Social Sciences) at the University of Glasgow so the academic work is not daunting - but I would be looking to hear from people who have used _distance learning_ in the past that can offer some help and advice. I learned on Campus with visible lectures and a big library.

Now I'll be working 35 hours a week in an office job and undertaking this work seperately. 

So any tips on
1) How to study
2) When to study
3) What problems you didn't anticipate before you begun
4) What benefits you didn't anticipate before you begun 
5) Anything else

I'd also appreciate a practical word about the sanctity of the Lord's Day and how you ensure that the Lord's Day is not treated as a "great day to study theology" under the guise of Sabbath keeping! Given that we read good books on the Sabbath and would need to be reading good books for our course...

Would be very beneficial to hear from the community.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Oct 29, 2014)

ProtestantBankie said:


> I've recently been accepted to begin a distance learning Diploma in Theology, I am an undertaking this purely for recreational reasons and to increase my knowledge of my Saviour to keep my love from growing lukewarm.
> 
> I completed an MA (Social Sciences) at the University of Glasgow so the academic work is not daunting - but I would be looking to hear from people who have used _distance learning_ in the past that can offer some help and advice. I learned on Campus with visible lectures and a big library.
> 
> ...



Right now I am acquiring my B.A. for History through online education (National University) and I work full-time. How Do I study? diligently! You need to plan out your days accordingly. Online study is a much harder discipline then on-site locations. You have to want to study. When Do I study? Whenever I'm not working. Typically, since I wake up 4 hours before I have to work, I take an hour in the morning to study, and then a few hours after work. I'm burnt out after work, but I have found coffee to help. The most important thing is to schedule your time. Time management is key.

The problems I didn't anticipate is that every teacher is different with online work. Consistency is not a strong suit for online education. However, I have been in physical classes and have experienced this as well. The benefits are great! You do have certain material you must go over, but they love it (in my experience) when you bring other or extra material to the discussion. You benefit from extending your hand in broader research. 

The only two things I can really tell you is that time management and discipline are key. If you don't have both, you will lack in your studies. It's hard, but there is much benefit. Oh, and do not listen to those "nay sayers" that tell you online learning is inferior!


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Oct 29, 2014)

Andrew P.C. said:


> ProtestantBankie said:
> 
> 
> > I've recently been accepted to begin a distance learning Diploma in Theology, I am an undertaking this purely for recreational reasons and to increase my knowledge of my Saviour to keep my love from growing lukewarm.
> ...



Thanks Andrew - I found a broad consistency at Glasgow come to think of it - but I suppose that is an area which will be different. Thank you. Not something I had thought about. Nice to be equipped on that.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Oct 29, 2014)

I think it might be hard to take Greek or Hebrew on line without lots of interaction.
Taking topics where you can review material in a guided way is probably ok

Personally, I would love to find a reasonably priced way to learn Hebrew


----------

